# Wireless Keyboard n Mouse Buying...



## Prasoon (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello to All,
         This is my first post appears as a Question....
         Plz Help me......I lost my mouse which comes with wireless Microsoft keyboard n mouse combo 800 series...Now I have only Receiver n Keyboard....
         So...can anyone tell me or suggest me...
        1- Is it ok to buy just a mouse of that series particularly or can I buy any wireless mouse to work with that I already Have.
        2- Or plz provide me the link to buy that microsoft mouse bcoz I Searched i Found nothing.
        3-Or do i have to buy a whole new combo...
                         If(yes) then
                               which one I should buy under 2k
                       If(No) then
                              Then Suggest me to buy new mouse that works with that same receiver.


----------

